# Low-end GPS



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So is there anything I should look for/stay away from in a lower-end GPS? Or are they all about the same? I'm looking on ksl at spending well under $100.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Just keep in mind that you may need it sometime to find your way home. Might be worth it to spend a little more.

If I were recommending a fairly low end GPS, I might look for a Garmin Rino. Mine lasted quite a while, but did eventually die. Battery life used to suck but if I used Ultimate Lithium I could get some good life out of them. Having a radio built in was also nice. 

I bought a higher end Rino (610 I think) to replace the other one.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

we bought a garmin 7 years ago, and last night it took us right to a wedding in Alpine,only problem if you want to update it it costs some dough,but Ive used this in 6 or 7 different states,and always :arrive at destination::car:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I thought we were talking about Handheld, Hunting GPS...?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

KineKilla said:


> I thought we were talking about Handheld, Hunting GPS...?


Your the one that said he might need it to get home:smile:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys. Any other suggestions or tips when looking for a HANDHELD gps?


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

If you have a smart phone, look at the Gaia GPS app. 20 bucks and I have been more than pleased with it. I really can't see needing anything more.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I enjoy my Magellan Explorist 210... Battery life is decent.. does what I need it to do.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

ARCHER11 said:


> If you have a smart phone, look at the Gaia GPS app. 20 bucks and I have been more than pleased with it. I really can't see needing anything more.


Does that app work with no cell signal??? Cause if it doesn't, sooner than later your gonna find yourself lost with no signal.

I have one of those rhino radio/GPS combos, it preformed very well as a GPS but the radios never had the distance they said it would.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a Garmin Etrex Legend that I loved. (See picture below). It took AAA batteries, so that made it easy to always pack an extra set. Seems like I paid around $100. Used it all the time hunting, camping, out with my scouts, geocaching, etc... It also worked for the car on road trips.









My truck got broken in to and it got stolen out of my glove box a few years back. It was a great little GPS though. I highly recommend it. A quick search on Amazon turned up used ones for around $85, and new ones for around $140.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As for what to look for or stay away from - My own thoughts are that the three major brands are all good - Garmin, Magellen, and Lawrence. And each will do the job. It is a matter of what interface you find most user friendly for you. I initially purchased a Lawrence, but didn't like it so much. I returned it and got the Garmin and fell in love with the way it worked, but that was just me. I've also used Margellens that buddies had on different scout trips and they were very good as well. I just like the Garmin interface better. But it is a total preference thing. 

One thing I REALLY liked about that particular Garmin is that it would take standard batteries, and was not dependent upon a re-charger of some kind. It was easy on 3-4 day backpacking trips to throw an extra set of batteries in the backpack.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Yes, the app does work with no cell signal. You download the maps before you go out and it works off your phones GPS. I have the iPhone 4S and can't see myself owning another handheld GPS. This app does everything I need it to. My favorite feature is the camera. You can take a picture of a wallow or view from a vantage point and it will place a waypoint on your map where you took the picture. It's really an awesome app!


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

If you aren't in a hurry to buy one, Cabelas usually puts Garmin stuff on sale around Thanksgiving. My wife bought me a Garmin Oregon 550T last Christmas. IIRC, on sale, the wife got it for $250-ish. I love mine! 

If you are on a tight budget, the Garmin E-Trex Legend mentioned elsewhere in this thread is a good, solid GPS. I have one and it's served me well, but after 10 years of use, it will now sometimes turn itself off every now and then, hence my new Garmin I mentioned above. But, it took 10 years for this issue to arise.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I still use a Garmin 12 I bought back in 1997. Used it yesterday in fact. You can find older models cheap on Ebay.


-DallanC


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I use a garmin venture hc. pretty cheap, has the high sensitiviy chip. It is perfect for what i use it for in the woods. Also you can put maps on it, which is nice.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> So is there anything I should look for/stay away from in a lower-end GPS? Or are they all about the same? I'm looking on ksl at spending well under $100.


um... learn to read a compass? 

all smartazz remarks aside, my vista has treated me very well. Gets a lil broke up in heavy cover but i stay out of all the places the big boyz hang out anyway. ;-)


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Delorme has some of the most awesome mapping software out there. which was a bit not user friendly but once u figure it out its awesome. I liked that there gps units come with the 
software. I have the delorme earth mate pn60 and like it. The chip is powerful it never loses signal in thick cover. However as previously mentioned there are some good apps for smart phones I end up using a lot as a backup or even if I just want a bigger screen to view maps on. They work without cell signal the only disadvantage to that is if your battery dies on your cell phone unless u have solar or a way to charge it you can't just swap out batteries. The app I've sed allows for simple download of the areas u want for offline use. You just draw a box around the area you want select the zoom levels you wish and the map type and it downloads. The app I've used and most my hiking buddies have is Trimble outdoors. I think I payed a buck for it but I think they may have raised it to 3 bucks. But we'll worth it you can download satellite imagery and usgs topos for free


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I use the GPS on my phone, the MotionX GPS app. It's free, though I registered mine for a few bucks. But download it and play with it--it won't cost you anything.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here ya go...$60 and Topo included!
I've used this exact set up for 10 years, excellant detail on topo.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=25809317&cat=411&lpid=3&search=&ad_cid=5


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I also use the gps on my phone. It also shows me privite property, blm and forest land. I just down load my maps prior to where I'm going and I'm good to go.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The problem with the phone service is, I go places EVERY day there's
still no cell phone sevice!!!!!....

Heck, still places in SF canyon no cell service!
let alone places like the Bookcliffs, Paunsy, (spotty),,,,
OR freak'in Wyoming, a lot of places there hurt'in for service.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Not a problem. Down load your maps and you turn your cell service off so its not roaming and turn on the gps and it works like a gps. If I was in the bookcliffs I'd leave it plugged into the truck so batteries won't be a problem as well.

Once I started using my phone I got rid of my garmin


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Y
Most people dont realize the phone has a gps chip in it that works regardless of cell service. Mine wont work in airplane mode like some do. But believe me I have been very far off the grid on multiple journeys and my 0.99 cent app works awesome on my iphone 4s.so as long as you download the area u want before u leave cell service. Im saying this and i own a higher end hiking gps as well...


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Swbuckmaster, What app are you using that shows the property boundaries?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

What SW? how do u mark way points without sat service?

Or track moment? or distence with out service?


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I know you didnt ask me and I very well could be wrong but I think your cell signal is based off of cell towers where as GPS is based off of Satellites. I don't know how it all works but my app has done all that I need even in areas with no cell service.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> What SW? how do u mark way points without sat service?
> 
> Or track moment? or distence with out service?


The gps works just like a regular gps. It used to have a bug though. You had to turn the gps on when you had phone service then you can turn it to airplane mode to get it to work. Its not using the phone service to work when its on though. I believe they fixed that bug. I just got a new phone so I haven't used it. I did use my phone in the bookcliffs 2 years ago marking water holes ect or just locating water holes in the area you told me about on my wifes antelope tag. It worked great. We ended up turning in the tag though because we never saw a goat we wanted to shoot. The phone will track just like a regular gps and mark way points.

I use it mostly on the front and turkey hunting where phone service isn't a problem. I love how it shows property bounderies. You can also buy maps for any state. I think there about 10.00-15.00 bucks


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a few gps units and will never use them again. Iphone and Ipad all the way. Cell service not needed and every bit as accurate as any GPS on the market. Very easy to use. I have used them in Alaska and as deep as you can go into the Uintas. Cell service has nothing to do with it at all. Not needed. Never has been. Cell service is for location via of triangulation. An iphone is not "like" a GPS. An iphone IS a GPS. Plane and simple.

All ipads however DO NOT necessarily have a GPS. You must own an ipad that is built for cell service, (AT&T is what I purchased). Crazy as it is, ipads that are Wi-Fi only DO NOT have an actual GPS chip in them so you must by the one that is can receive cellular data. Even though you don't need to purchase the cellular plan. ( I didn't)

Anyhow when we go deep on mules I take the iphone and the ipad. They both work the same as far as the GPS goes but if I am in a treestand or a blind for a long time I appreciate having already stored a ton of stuff to read if I want. I have also watched movies on it at night or during a bad storm in the tent.

here is the app I use:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gaia-gps-offline-topo-maps/id329127297?mt=8


----------

